# Physician office-surgery facility fee



## Tori (Feb 17, 2012)

Is anyone out there billing for facility fees on surgeries performed in a physician's office?  If so, how are you billing them?


----------



## Ldari (Feb 17, 2012)

My previous employer did this. When we charged out a procedure performed in the office the fee would split it into two separate charges. One being physician that would go out on the 1500 claim, the other was for the facility that would go out on the UB. The facility charge was basically for the supplies, equipment, and nurse's time. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tori (Feb 17, 2012)

This was done in a clinic setting?  As a clinic, we don't use a UB form.


----------



## Ldari (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, but this was under Provider Based billing. That is a specific designation. Maybe this is different situation?


----------



## Tori (Feb 20, 2012)

With my situation, our OB/GYN wants to perform what normally would be done in an outpatient facility, in his office, and bill out a facility fee for doing it there.  Does that sound similar?


----------

